# Recommendations for Lake District sites?



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi all,

Any recommendations for sites, overnight stops, wild camping in the Lake District?

We're planning to try and walk all of the Wainwright fells over the next few years so places near to or with easy access to the fells would be of particular interest.

Cheers
CD


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Keswick rugby club car park for wild camping


----------



## mearsy (Mar 7, 2011)

Park Coppice, Sykeside and Keswick sites...excellent. The CandC sites at Keswick are 5 mins from town and Derwentwater.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Ambleside Aire and The Croft at Hawkshead


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi

We have 48 Wainwrights left to do, it is going to be very hard for you without a car.

We have generally stayed at Castlerig Hall, Patterdale Hall, Dockray Meadow and rallies at Grasmere.

Hope you enjoy it as much as we have.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There are loads of good wild spots in the Lakes. If you know where to look and you need to get off the beaten track a bit. We dont live very far from there so I know where most of them are. We have done a couple of Christmas and New year tours up there in recent years.

There are loads of spots down the side of Crummock Water and Buttermere and you can actually park in the village of Buttermere when its quite just up the hill from the main pub / hotel. If your a big van I would recommend going over the Winlatter pass heading west from Keswick or even go as far up as Cockermouth and back down to Buttermere as the roads and passes direct over the Newlands pass are narrow and restricted. Superb spot at the top of the Newlands pass if you can get up there.

Some good spots on the Honister pass just before the 6ft6 restrictions.

Wast water has some good lake side spots as well but half of it is 6ft6 restricted and it takes some getting to as you have to go out to the coast and back in as the Hard Knott and Rynose passes are way to severe for motorhomes and 6ft6 restricted.

Some good CL sites as well. Two that spring to mind are Keen Ground Hawkshead. Walking distance to the prettiest village in the lakes and Slouthwaite farm near Keswick. The Oldest CL in the country.

Out of season there are many spots that I would recommend but when its busy I would stick to the ones I mentioned

I dont have any GPS co-ordinates but will try and google earth them over the weekend if you wish

Wilding on the Honister Pass New Years eve









Wild spot near Brothers Water









Near the wild spot Crummock Water









Superb Wild spot Crummock Water









Stuck at Keen Ground CL, Hawkshead for Christmas. Only us there.


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Many thanks to all for these suggestions. Very helpful 

Our van is not too long - about 7m with the bike rack lowered - but is quite high (a tad over 10ft, including the aerial). 

BarryD,

Was the 6'6" restriction you mentioned height or width?

Cheers
CD


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

for Blencathra and Skiddaw there's always Burns Farm just off the A66 at Threlkeld. Bus into Keswick stops in Threlkeld about 1/2 mile away from site. Stayed there last year, good site, nice people.

Bob


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

we have walked every fell and mountain in the Wainwright books

Not with a motorhome though, we couldn't afford one then

We had a tent and 6 kids

it will be difficult with the luxury of a motorhome unless you can easily use it for transport

if you do carry a pebble for me up the mountains

How I wish We could do it again

But the memories are worth a lifetime

you could park on the head of Wasdale and out of season spend overnight there I think

scarfell, scarfell pike, Gt end, Gt gable green gable,Esk pike etc

or alternately the farm at the end of Borrowdale before the Honister pass
Where you can do all those and others

Enjoy

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

uncleswede said:


> Many thanks to all for these suggestions. Very helpful
> 
> Our van is not too long - about 7m with the bike rack lowered - but is quite high (a tad over 10ft, including the aerial).
> 
> ...


These are width restrictions. There are no height issues on any of the places I mentioned.

The 6ft6 restrictions are as follows.

From Keswick heading through Braithwaite and over to Buttermere via the Newlands pass there is a 6ft6 restriction. You can technically avoid it by going down through Portinscale and back onto the pass further down. The last bit of hill up the Newlands is very steep and not for the faint hearted. Great wilding up there though.

You can avoid the restrictions by turning right at Braithwaite up towards the Winlatter Visitors centre and down to Crummock water on the other side or if you prefer go all the way up to Cockermouth and back down to Crummock water buttermere that way. The road alongside Crummock water and Buttermere has no restrictions but is narrow in places and needs to be taken slowly as you may meet a dairy tanker or tractor but its fine.

Eventually that road heading out of Buttermere goes to the Honister Pass where before you go up there is a 6ft6 restriction. The photo above taken on the Honister is just before the restriction. Great spot. It was New Years eve when that was taken and -18c that night.

For Wasdale and Wast Water the 6ft6 restriction starts half way down the lake. I am not sure why there is one on this road as its fine and I have seen many large vans ignoring it and spending the night up at Wasdale Head.

I tend to obey these rules but many dont. My concern would be if you had a bump how you would stand regarding insurance.

There are few of these restrictions in the main touristy parts of the Lakes.


----------

